# Job openings, apply know



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you are a self driving Fork Lift , must work 24 hours straight with no benefits and lunchtime.:laugh:
http://m.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20200809000102


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Knowing how to drive a forklift is one of those skills that can pay fairly well without a college degree. I've known how to drive them since I was 17 but many people scoffed at it.

Automation will take that job away next.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Self-driving forklifts that can operate 7/24 without low-skilled whiny employees with shitty attitudes & piss-poor attendance records will allow products to reach the market more efficiently, thus keeping costs lower for consumers who purchase those products.
Besides, now that we are building a real wall on the southern border, their will be fewer illegal aliens who can sneak over and do these low-skilled jobs anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

mbd said:


> If you are a self driving Fork Lift , must work 24 hours straight with no benefits and lunchtime.:laugh:


I can just the next sequel to West World.... Fork lift World.



ColdRider said:


> Knowing how to drive a forklift is one of those skills that can pay fairly well without a college degree. I've known how to drive them since I was 17 but many people scoffed at it.
> 
> Automation will take that job away next.


Maybe. But Ripley still knew how.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Knowing how to drive a forklift is one of those skills that can pay fairly well without a college degree. I've known how to drive them since I was 17 but many people scoffed at it.
> 
> Automation will take that job away next.
> 
> View attachment 496903


I knew a guy who got a big insurance settlement when his wife perished in a auto accident , he used to be a forklift driver. He walked away from his forklift duties when his check arrived :smiles: They make good money.
Operating cranes- its only few months training, it pays great but you got to move from state to state .



Uber's Guber said:


> Self-driving forklifts that can operate 7/24 without low-skilled whiny employees with shitty attitudes & piss-poor attendance records will allow products to reach the market more efficiently, thus keeping costs lower for consumers who purchase those products.
> Besides, now that we are building a real wall on the southern border, their will be fewer illegal aliens who can sneak over and do these low-skilled jobs anyway. :thumbup:


Amzn warehouse will have a huge turnover in the next 10 years.


----------

